# Need Help Lowering my Rating



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

So I try to drive smoothly. I offer pax their choice of music styles on my SiriusXM radio. I'm a naturally friendly person.

So here's the problem. I've had a 4.95 rating. And I've actually let myself feel proud of that. So much so that I felt bad earlier this week when I pulled a 1-star for no reason, it took me down to a 4.94, and I took it personally.

Then I realized, WTF IS WRONG WITH ME? Who ****'ing cares if I have a 4.95, a 4.9, or a 4.7? Does my pay go up with ratings? Do I get more pings?

So I have a new strategy:

Keep being nice to people who deserve it
Earn a 1-star from jackholes who deserve instant karma
I drive 95 rides/week, so I figure if I "earn" a 1-star from one lucky passenger each week, I'll enjoy myself a lot more and will pull my overall average down to ~4.88 or so.

So some ideas I've thought of to "earn" my weekly 1-star:

"Now that we're in the car, you reek of marijuana. Not in my car. This trip's over."
"Now that I see your destination, I've changed my mind about this ride. The trip's over."
"Why do you think it is appropriate to talk to me this way? You misunderstand the nature of our relationship. This ride's over."
"The route you're requesting has traffic. I'm following Waze instead,"
(to someone who was late but I wanted the surge fare) -- "You're late. I can cancel and you'll be charged. Hmmm ride? Cancel? Ride? Cancel? (hold my thumb out and slowly up like a Roman Emperor) RIDE"

So what do you think fellow Uberers, any creative ideas on ways to "earn" a 1-star from this week's lucky candidate?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Take the scenic route more often. Especially on surge.  once you are down to 4.8, go back to doing the 4.95 routine.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Complete trips with a cougar in your car - keep it real! (Not the older lady type......you know what I mean)


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

GGDaddy said:


> So I try to drive smoothly. I offer pax their choice of music styles on my SiriusXM radio. I'm a naturally friendly person.
> 
> So here's the problem. I've had a 4.95 rating. And I've actually let myself feel proud of that. So much so that I felt bad earlier this week when I pulled a 1-star for no reason, it took me down to a 4.94, and I took it personally.
> 
> ...


OK, I'm chuckling. Thank you.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

DatShoGuy said:


> Complete trips with a cougar in your car - keep it real! (Not the older lady type......you know what I mean)


 KAREN! DOWN!!!


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> There are 10 kinds of people in the world: those who understand binary mathematics, and those who don't.


Love that sig! Thanks for an outstanding 100th post in the thread.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Do _*I*_ have any water? Day-yumm, Say-yumm, I was about to ask you for some.

Mints? Yeah, buddy, you need 'em allright. That breath smells like you need a root canal, too.

Yeah, I started the trip already. I should have started it sooner than I did considering how long you've kept me waiting. Now stop complaining about all of the pennies that it is costing you.

You're not tipping? [reach into customer's grocery bag, pull out apple] _*C-R-R-R-R-R-UNNNNNCH!*_ Mmmmm, that'll do for a tip.

No, I'm not schlepping your bag until I see some green, LONG green.

[Show customer your Uberfone.] "Here, cheapskate entitled millenial, you can see it right here [point finger at rating screen] ONE STAR FOR YOUR MISERABLE BEHIND.


----------



## GGDaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

Literally laughed out loud at these Another Uber Driver ! Will have to use some of these tonight...


----------

